

JUnits a feature all programmers should know about - ForgottenRealm
http://www.bunker37.com/2011/02/junits/

======
alcuadrado
This article is misinformative. It attemps to talk about the xUnit family of
unit testing frameworks, not a feature, and not firstly implemented in Java.
See: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XUnit>

